# treats....? :):):):):):):):):)



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

WHAT ABOUT POTATO CHIPS??

what if you fed you rat a patato chip?I have sour cream and onion. Could you actually feed your rat a patato chip? My mom is always like(at times when she's feeding tmepleton cheetos) "well if Templeton was a rat in the dumpster, he'd eat cheetoes" and i'm like "BUT HE'S NOT A DUMPSTER RAT SO DON'T FEED HIM CHEETOSS!!!" lol.



but, can you actaully feed your rat "people" food? 

like these types:

cheetos
salty chips (lays (sourcrem and onion, regular, extra cheesy, sunchips)
beef jerky
oatmeal
sugary cereal
boiled peanuts
chocolatey candy
peanut butter
whipped cream
mac'n cheese

can you feed your rats meats?

steak
chicken
beef
pork

bacon?

just wondering!!

PLEASE POST AS FAST AS YOU CAN!! i want to now so badly!!


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

i voted "as many times as i want"... but that's kind of an unfair assessment, because, ONE, the majority of their "treats" are fresh fruits/veggies, and TWO, when i feed them "people food" i feed them what i'd feed myself, which is impeccably healthy almost all the time.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Iloveratz500 said:


> WHAT ABOUT POTATO CHIPS??
> 
> what if you fed you rat a patato chip?I have sour cream and onion. Could you actually feed your rat a patato chip? My mom is always like(at times when she's feeding tmepleton cheetos) "well if Templeton was a rat in the dumpster, he'd eat cheetoes" and i'm like "BUT HE'S NOT A DUMPSTER RAT SO DON'T FEED HIM CHEETOSS!!!" lol.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my rats share all my food


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

hahahahaha 

thatnks....so basically your saying that my moms right! lol so, they can eat whatever..cuz..well there rats..right? and, my mom had a pint. If out rats were in a dumpster they'd eat this stuff and not die...right?

right?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

They're not going to die if you feed them potato chips, but they are unhealthy.. just like they are for you. If it's bad for you, it's bad for them. You want them to stay healthy and happy, so feed them good things like fruits and veggies and stay away from the junk


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

You can share "people food" with rats, but keep in mind what foods are or are not healthy. Foods that are salty or sugary are best avoided or fed in moderation. 

From your list, foods to avoid or feed in moderation (due to salt or sugar content):
cheetos
salty chips (lays (sourcrem and onion, regular, extra cheesy, sunchips)
beef jerky
sugary cereal
chocolatey candy
peanut butter
whipped cream
mac'n cheese
bacon?

Foods that are ok (again moderation is key, but not as much so as the previous):
oatmeal
boiled peanuts
steak
chicken
beef
pork


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

They can't eat EVERYTHING. You should probably check out the food sticky before you get too excited. Your list seems fine.

My girls don't eat anything with hydrogenated oils, MSG, or high fructose corn syrup.. because I avoid those things.


----------



## Nicodimus (Jun 23, 2008)

Peanut butter is dangerous, they can choke on it.


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree with Sorraia anything with excess amounts of sugar and salt are not good for them.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

_like these types:

cheetos *NO*
salty chips (lays (sourcrem and onion, regular, extra cheesy, sunchips)*NO*
beef jerky*NO*
oatmeal big *yes... plain, no sugar added, cooked or uncooked*
sugary cereal *no but if you do only one piece once or twice a week*
boiled peanuts *no, too much salt*
chocolatey candy *no*
peanut butter* yes & no. I mix the PB with items so no choking can occure*
whipped cream *why?*
mac'n cheese *small amounts are ok*

can you feed your rats meats?

steak 
chicken
beef
pork
*each of these meats can be fed in extreme moderation... without marinades or heavy salting or spices*

bacon? *again, why? best to avoid fatty foods*_


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

A1, I think "boiled" peanuts are unsalted- so ok to feed in moderation. Too much fat!!, so go easy on nuts of any sort.

The boys haven't had a ton of treats, as we've had them less than a week, but the girls have been on their first free-range pea-fishing expedition, and that was a huge hit. (funny pics and video to come!) 

Remember that rats don't feel deprived like we do when we don't get junk food- because they haven't been taught to associate it with rewards and loafing around as we humans have. In fact, I know kids (seriously) who won't touch chips, cheetos, or other junk just because when they were loafing or looking for a snack, fruits and veggies were made available instead. They don't feel deprived at all. (and a nice side effect is the influence on my kids when they come to visit) 

Rats consider anything new and unusual a "treat". Frozen veggies like peas, diced carrots, and corn, bits of apple or (seedless, halved) grapes, a snippet of banana or mango or bit of dark green leafy vegetable, any of those would be a prime rat-treat. Yogurt also seems to be a huge hit.

Check the sticky, there's a huge list of ideas for healthy treats, even recipes if you're inclined to fix something special for your rats. 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

You can feed your rats whatever you want to, however most of those foods you posted are just not safe for them to eat!! I have given mine Cheetos a time or two, typically after a stressful trip to the vets office as a HUGE treat for them. I share my healthier food with them though, veggies, fruits, whole grains, ect. Salty and sugary foods are just not a good idea.


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

oh..ok. I don't konw why I said whipped cream. I was just wondreing. I feed Templeton whatever is best. I usually feed him grapes and carrots. THe other day i fed him a fruit loop, and just an hour ago i fed him some corn. I HAVE fed him cheeetos (once or twice) and some patato chips (again, oce or twice).

THANKS SO MUCH!!! 



please keep posting! I enjoy hearing what you all have to say!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Marysmuse said:


> A1, I think "boiled" peanuts are unsalted- so ok to feed in moderation. Too much fat!!, so go easy on nuts of any sort.


I don't know about that... boiled peanuts are a big thing in the south. There are road side vendors selling them. Years ago I recall making them with my dad & also in the summers with my Aunt or my Grandparents. There is a TON of salt added to the boiling process.

If you don't have a label to check then ask the vendor who makes it. I'm pretty sure there is a considerable amount of salt added but I could be a case of different area, different recipe.... just like cornbread. Up north I guess it is common to put sugar in the recipe. Southern cornbread isn't sweet. I remember the first time I bit into a piece of sweetened cornbread. It wasn't a taste I expected. It wasn't that it tasted bad, just not the flavor I was accustomed to & not one that I would purposely go for when I prepare it myself.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Iloveratz500 said:


> oh..ok. I don't konw why I said whipped cream. I was just wondreing. I feed Templeton whatever is best. I usually feed him grapes and carrots. THe other day i fed him a fruit loop, and just an hour ago i fed him some corn. I HAVE fed him cheeetos (once or twice) and some patato chips (again, oce or twice).
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!!!
> 
> ...


What I have done is to turn pretty much all of their food into treats. 

When I go in to feed the rats I offer everything by hand to each rat. I do this with the salad mix, the bits or fruit or veggies & even the lab block. 

When it comes to the fine stuff like dry rolled oats, I cup my hand & let them each dive in for a bite before I pour some into a dish.

I have not offered "treats" in a long time since I have turned all of the healthy foods into treats. I don't do yogies. There is absolutely no benefit for the rats to eat them. In fact that added sugar is something they don't need. The rats get enough sugar in the food they should eat & there is no way to avoid sugar when you include various cereals in the diet. So no yogies ever. 

Try looking at food & nutrition sites that show you the breakdown on fruits & vegetables. You might be surprised.

Keep this in mind when you offered dried fruits as well. So many people fall into that trap of munching on dehydrated fruits thinking it is a healthy snack.... well it is.... but the proper portion is extremely small. If it is extremely small for a 150 pound human, can you imagine just how small that portion should be for a 1/2 pound rat? 

A nutritionist will tell you the proper portion for a serving of grapes is approax 10-12 grapes. Raisins are dehydrated grapes & 10-12 just might be too many since often sugars or other sweetening agents are added to the dehydrating process.

example:
_Raisins
Diet Nutrition

Raisins are dried grapes. They are rich in nutrition but extremely high in calories. One cup of raisins is the calorie equivalent of eight cups of fresh grapes. Raisins are a good source of iron, potassium and selenium and also contain vitamin A and some vitamin B. Raisins are also rich in fiber. Raisins are beneficial for high blood pressure, fluid retention, constipation and anemia. Their high calorie content makes them an ideal snack for anyone involved in sports.

Calories in Raisins:
4 oz/100g = 250 calories_


----------

